

Semiautonomous cars follow the leader, giving drivers a rest and saving fuel - FrojoS
http://spectrum.ieee.org/green-tech/advanced-cars/all-aboard-the-robotic-road-train

======
FrojoS
I think this idea has great potential. It can work in a robust way with todays
commercial car hardware (RADAR, LIDAR).

I wonder about legal problems though. The authors envision the lead driver to
be a professional. But who will be responsible in case of an accident?

Ideally, every driver could opt to be the lead driver. This way you only need
two drivers, close by, using the system. One can relax and the other gets
paid.

